# Paint Correction on Ruby Black- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A paint correctional detail to a custom painted Ruby Black VW MK5 Golf.

Having been resprayed about 12 months ago, the customer had managed to inflict the dreaded swirls back into the paintwork, also plenty of evidence that the bodyshop had inflicted some nasty sanding marks.

Please try not to allow the wheels to distract away from the paintwork, these were only temporary whilst the lattice style alloys were away being refurbished.

*Arrival.*




























No pictures of the wash and de-contamination stages.

With the usual pad and polish combinations tested it was clear that the sheepskin pads were the best option, keep the panels cool and work for longer periods of time.

















Starting on the rear quarter, plenty of evident sanding marks.

Before and after, prior to any refinement.























































50/50 comparison, panel to panel.










Up closer.










Showing plenty of flake.










Above the door handle, the recess having been levelled at the bodyshop.




























Handle before and after.



















Drivers door corrected, against uncorrected wing.










Front O/S wing showing plenty of bodyshop woes.




























After correction.




























Top edges of doors, bumper edges, and wings.

Before and after.





















































Bumper top edge.



















Rear lights improved using IP3.02 on a polishing pad.



















Refinement stage carried out in 2 stages, firstly Menzerna 85rd was worked at 1800 rpm until fully broken down.










This was followed up using Wolf's WP-1N jeweling polish, broken down and burnished.



















***Paintwork glazed using Britemax #4 via the DA.
***Protected with 2 layers of SV Crystal Rock.
***Glass cleansed throughout and sealed with Werkstat Prime, as was the front grill.
***Rubber door trims nourished with SV Seal Feed.
***Final wipedown with Werkstat Glos.

Total time spent was 35 hours.

*Results.*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely deep shine to that mate, good job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic shine...


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

That is amazing! Almost blinding  Great job!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

No tyre dressing ? Only joking  , Looks fantastic


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

awesome mate must have been mega frustrating with those wheels on. I would have wanted to fit the others once finished:thumb:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing Amazing Amazing Amazing Amazing
That colour is WoW thx to your work.
WET WET WET
I don't know if is because of the colour or your work....probably both...the best finish 
Truly inspiring
How good is Wolf's WP-1N ?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't know, call yourself a detailer, and forget to dress the tyres ..


other wise an outstanding work.. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Rob, that is truly  awesome. 

Sensational correction and amazing finishing that was worth every penny that you charged (and then a bucket load more) Body shop my  

Beautiful, would love to see it with some wheels on when you get the chance, I'm sure the owners face will still be aching with the smile.

p.s. you are costing me another fortune :thumb:


----------



## chrislondon (Apr 25, 2011)

ooowwww love that colour you done a blinding job on that!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Lovely as always Rob!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

great work rob :thumb: that is a true deep shine,

would the "lattice style wheels" you refer to be "rotiforms" by any chance???

if so the car will look amazing sat on them :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

nice rob good work.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Rob paintwork looks spot on mate.

Car will look even better once the custy has fitted his wheels :thumb:

Neil


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

very nice golf and great job


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Great work there Rob.

Im suprised he left it that long after a respray to get it corrected !

Im officially in love with that colour 

Top job

Padraic


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Stunning turnaround Rob :thumb:

Never realised that Ruby Black was 'not just black'!!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, there's some gloss in the paintwork now. Looks sooo much better now, the owner must be very happy, I don't usually comment in the Studio, but this 100% deserved it.

So have you found the Wolf's polish to burnish better then Mens, I don't ask to question your choice or skills, I don't have experience with them, (don't do much machine work, only bits and bobs on my car).


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking work Rob:thumb: Superb finish. Shame about the wheels being re-furbed. How good it would have looked with them on. Taking nothing away from the finish you obtained of course.

Apart from the sanding marks it looks like a very good spray job from the bodyshop. Couldn't spot any overspray so they either stipped the car well or are very good at masking


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Rob. I see your on a 3M unit now. Hos that fair against the old Metabo?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

stunning ........ !


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice shine. Well done


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking flake pop Rob


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning transformation!!!!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work there Rob :thumb:
Love that colour and your work has really bought out the flake in that Metallic !

Mario


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

great job...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lovely 

need more pics when the wheels go on


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent results. 

Weird how its got one smoothed door (passenger side) and one normal door?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome job. Really, really good. Undecided on the paint colour though.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

mbrad_26 said:


> Amazing Amazing Amazing Amazing Amazing
> That colour is WoW thx to your work.
> WET WET WET
> I don't know if is because of the colour or your work....probably both...the best finish
> ...


Thanks, WP1-1N is a very nice burnishing polish, about 1 out of 10 for cut and 10 out of 10 for gloss, very nice to use and remove.



Pride & Performance said:


> great work rob :thumb: that is a true deep shine,
> 
> would the "lattice style wheels" you refer to be "rotiforms" by any chance???
> 
> if so the car will look amazing sat on them :thumb:


Cheers bud, not sure what the wheels look like as I've never seen them, just been given a description.



FlawlessDetail said:


> Great work there Rob.
> 
> Im suprised he left it that long after a respray to get it corrected !
> 
> ...


Cheers Padraic, the car had been to another detailer shortly after the bodyshop, the owner stated the flat panels had been machined ok but the attention to detail on the edges had been lacking.



ant_s said:


> Wow, there's some gloss in the paintwork now. Looks sooo much better now, the owner must be very happy, I don't usually comment in the Studio, but this 100% deserved it.
> 
> So have you found the Wolf's polish to burnish better then Mens, I don't ask to question your choice or skills, I don't have experience with them, (don't do much machine work, only bits and bobs on my car).


Thanks, the Wolf's polish is a dedicated jewelling polish, whilst 85RD is excellent I found this added a little more to the dimension.



Planet Man said:


> Cracking work Rob:thumb: Superb finish. Shame about the wheels being re-furbed. How good it would have looked with them on. Taking nothing away from the finish you obtained of course.
> 
> Apart from the sanding marks it looks like a very good spray job from the bodyshop. Couldn't spot any overspray so they either stipped the car well or are very good at masking


Cheers, or I was very good at claying.



Beau Technique said:


> Nice work Rob. I see your on a 3M unit now. Hos that fair against the old Metabo?


I'm liking the 3M polisher for it's lighter weight and distance the pad gives from the head of the machine, but it does scream a little compared to the Metabo's hum.



Dan Clark said:


> Excellent results.
> 
> Weird how its got one smoothed door (passenger side) and one normal door?


Cheers, owners choice, the handle side had been smoothed to remove the recess and then the handle replaced.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Superb work


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

need pics with the wheels on, nice work though


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

_Stunning_ doesn't really do it justice


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

the handle choice might be due to law that ehre has to be one obvious point of entry incase of an emergency. i realy like this olour is it local rob?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gotamintvtr said:


> the handle choice might be due to law that ehre has to be one obvious point of entry incase of an emergency. i realy like this olour is it local rob?


Thanks, no from the Slough area.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing job as always - 7 hours of burnishing must have been intense no?


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks really stunning, the depth in the paint is amazing! :argie:
Are you using Spautopia Sheepskin pads Rob? (looks like it because of the blue velcro). Or are these the business-as-usual-Festool pads?


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

That's fantastic!
Great work there.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Jim_S said:


> Looks really stunning, the depth in the paint is amazing! :argie:
> Are you using Spautopia Sheepskin pads Rob? (looks like it because of the blue velcro). Or are these the business-as-usual-Festool pads?


Thanks Jim, yes been trialing the Spautopia wool pads for a few weeks now, a little bit more wholesome than the Festool pads in regards to longevity, the Scholl pads are nice also with the rubber backing.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, can I ask what pad did you find best suites Wolf's WP-1N jeweling polish?


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

Awesome job mate....


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks Jim, yes been trialing the Spautopia wool pads for a few weeks now, a little bit more wholesome than the Festool pads in regards to longevity, the Scholl pads are nice also with the rubber backing.:thumb:


I also am trying the Spautopia and Scholl Softouch pads. Personally I found that the Scholl ones marred a bit more when using M105...
How do the Spautopia skins compare to the Festools? In terms of cutting and finishing ability?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob, can I ask what pad did you find best suites Wolf's WP-1N jeweling polish?


I used a black hexlogic pad, although most finishing pads would be ok.



Jim_S said:


> I also am trying the Spautopia and Scholl Softouch pads. Personally I found that the Scholl ones marred a bit more when using M105...
> How do the Spautopia skins compare to the Festools? In terms of cutting and finishing ability?


there about the same in cut and finishing down, I spur the pad after every set of passes so it limits any clogging and reduces micro marring.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Superb transformation Rob, the final shots after all that refining work are a true testament to your skills mate:thumb:
Along with the correction work did you sort things like the nasty 'hard edge' shown in your A pillar shot aswell?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Superb transformation Rob, the final shots after all that refining work are a true testament to your skills mate:thumb:
> Along with the correction work did you sort things like the nasty 'hard edge' shown in your A pillar shot aswell?


Thanks matey, yes the A pillars were sorted, basically any area that was within the realms of detailing were seen to.:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it, thats why you're at the top of your game:thumb:Thanks for taking the time to reply mate. Gonna have to give that Wolf's 'Jeweller' a whirl after seeing your results


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

That looks stunning!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> I used a black hexlogic pad, although most finishing pads would be ok.


Thanks Rob, Wolf's 'Jeweller now in the arsenal


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice mate - :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

nice one


----------



## Giz (Apr 25, 2010)

Love that colour!
Looks like it could be a detail ready for inters!


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

i can't believe know one has noticed that there is a wheel nut missing on the offside front wheel!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

brobbo said:


> i can't believe know one has noticed that there is a wheel nut missing on the offside front wheel!!


Yep it was noticed, the wheels were a temporary measure.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks awesome Rob & great car although I am biased on golfs 

Baz


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Amazing results there. I am tempted when I am back in Essex visiting my family to book you in for my Black XC90!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Rob , What is the name of blue pad that you used with 85RD ?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi Rob , What is the name of blue pad that you used with 85RD ?


It's the 3M finishing pad (Ultrafina).:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> It's the 3M finishing pad (Ultrafina).:thumb:


By your picture the 3m finishing pad looks like "Self-Centered Pads" .


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Great finish, would love to see it with the other wheels on.


----------

